# Moisture buildup problem in bathroom



## mayhem69 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi, before i remodeled my bathroom i was getting mold or mildew on the ceiling because of all the moisture.  I do have a 70 cfm exhaust and the room is about 65 sq. ft. with 8 ft. ceiling.  However i did use very cheap paint in the bathroom 10 yrs. ago.
Just finished completely remodeling the bathroom with new bath and surround, Behr bath paint.
There are 4 of us taking showers in there and when we're done the ceiling is soaking wet, along with the upper part of the walls.  Is this normal?  I checked the exhaust fan by putting a piece of paper up to it and it does suck it in.  I am attaching a picture, check it out and tell me what you guys recommend.  My mom did buy those 2 x 2 plastic squares from Lowes for $20/pc. and glued them to her ceiling.  I just don't know if i'm freaking out for nothing, but i know i don't want the mold on the ceiling again.  But now i do have bath paint on the ceiling and walls.  Any suggestions please!  pic attached


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 26, 2009)

Where does the exaust fan exit to? Does it go outside or into the attic?
You may also need a larger fan due to the use. You also need to leave it on for at least 30 minutes per person, It takes a while to get rid of the moisture.


----------



## Rustedbird (Jan 26, 2009)

The more CFM the fan is rated at, the more moisture will move out. Also, is there enough fresh air coming into the bathroom? How much gap under the door, or do you have a vent?

What kind of showers are taken? Navy showers or tropic downpour? My showerhead only has a rating of 2.5 GPM and it has a bypass valve to shut off the water between getting wet and rinsing off. Hot water costs money.

Also, how much insulation above the ceiling?


----------



## jdougn (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey Mayhem,

Almost every mold situation I've ever seen has been caused by cold air coming in contact with a warm/humid surface. Whether this was in a one story, or two story house between floors, it has always come down to a lack of insulation, or a large air leak coming from the outside. 

Other than that, the suggestions already given should help out.
hth, Doug


----------



## soltvedt (Oct 14, 2009)

It's that time a year again when the temps drop and the bathroom fan drips.

My wife and I like to take 10min+ showers each, we like em HOT, and we have removed the low-flow gasket from the shower head.

Here is a video of our bathroom:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKanG3kzyy0]YouTube - Bathroom Moisture[/ame]

Here is an embeded video if it works:

```
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rKanG3kzyy0&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rKanG3kzyy0&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
```

Any initial advice before I get into the attic?


----------



## soltvedt (Oct 14, 2009)

The last reply I posted never appeared, this is a test.


----------



## soltvedt (Oct 14, 2009)

Here is my issue:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKanG3kzyy0]YouTube - Bathroom Moisture[/ame]


```
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rKanG3kzyy0&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rKanG3kzyy0&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
```

Any suggestions before I climb into the attic?


----------



## soltvedt (Oct 14, 2009)

Huh, I tried again, and I noticed that is says that: "Your post will not be visible until a moderator has approved it for posting."

I think it is because I have a YouTube video embeded in to the post. I will now remove the embeded code and post again.

Sorry!


----------



## soltvedt (Oct 14, 2009)

Any suggestions to my moisture problem before I climb into the attic:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKanG3kzyy0]YouTube - Bathroom Moisture[/ame]


----------



## kok328 (Oct 14, 2009)

I have the identical problem.  My bathroom on an exterior wall.  Fan is working fine and exhausts to the outdoors.  I've concluded that the cause may be an insulation deficiency in the attic over the bathroom, shower curtain is hung too high and forcing the air to ceiling level before being exhausted and I probably didn't use mildew resistant bathroom paint, I just used regular flat, latex, ceiling paint.  Mostly though, I'm too damn cheap to turn the heat up to keep the moisture from condensating.  I really don't want to go into the attic because of all that shredded pink fiberglass insulation - I hate that stuff.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Oct 14, 2009)

If you have too much condensation on your bathroom ceiling and upper walls, it could be that the ceiling could do with more insulation.  Condensation is always gonna occur on the coolest surface, but warm air rises, and holds more moisture in it.

You'll find that having a proper bathroom paint in a bathroom makes a tremendous difference.  Inexpensive latex paints lose their hardness and adhesion under moist or humid conditions, and that results in them cracking and peeling, most often on bathroom ceilings (above the tub or shower) and high up on the walls (where condensation forms).


----------



## FixIt4Me (Oct 21, 2009)

ugh I have this same problem.  I installed one of those fans on the ceiling hoping that it would help the problem but I am still dealing with the buildup and mold...so annoying!


----------



## Vikeologist (Oct 24, 2009)

I have the same problem, and I need to install an exhaust fan.  I have 18 inches of blown in insulation in the attic, but there is no moisture barrier.  I dont know what to do


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 24, 2009)

To remove moisture from the room, you need to have a fan big enough to change the air in the room every six minutes. 
And the biggest part is the ductwork needs to be smooth, round, under 8 feet to the exterior....not into the attic.

Try this and it will work....no more moisture.


----------



## silvershark (Oct 27, 2009)

You can get a fan system that is based on a timer and will take the air from the bathroom out 3 times a day.  This is a common problem with either a bad vent system or not enough insulation in the attic around that particular area.  You need atleast 12" of insulation in the attic if you have blown in.  I have a similiar problem around my skylight, but nothing near what your showing.  Good luck!


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jul 10, 2012)

My first response was "take shorter showers."  What can you do in there for 10+ minutes anyway?  Do you take a book too?

Kidding aside, condensation will happen with the excess of moisture.  Either reduce the moisture build-up or accelerate the exhaust.  Did you check to make sure there is a good seal around the vent?  Get the biggest fan you can buy (look online). And, yes, check the insulation in the attic.

Good luck.


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh boy a time warp!! 
All the way back to 2009. Hmmmm. 
The same still holds true, you need to vent it outside, and Like Call me villa said....save some water!!


----------



## nealtw (Jul 20, 2012)

Meny houses are to tight, you can only suck out so much air with out replacing it.


----------

